# Heat Press Throws Breaker



## JaySmith (May 14, 2018)

All I just purchased a 18x18 2000W heat press and while heating up it threw the 20A breaker on that circuit. 

I was wondering if anyone has had this issue and would the right size breaker to put in to make sure it doesn't throw it again.

Thanks


----------



## olga1 (May 11, 2014)

you can not use a 2000w heat press in your house, maybe a 1600w, talking for personal experience.


----------



## JaySmith (May 14, 2018)

Thanks for your reply.

After further research I am going add a dedicated breaker to my panel just for my screen printing equipment. May even add a sub-panel to make it easier to turn it all off if needed.

I am thinking if my house can run my A/C it should be able to run just about anything. The issue in my house is there are too many things on that one circuit and I need one dedicated.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

I found this. I think you need to move to a 30amp circuit. 

20 AMPS x 120 volts = 2400 watts. As you know by now, you can only load up to 80% of the stated rating. ... A 20 amp circuit at 120 volt (80%) will hold 1920 watts. It would be possible to operate a 1200 watt coffee pot and even a 600 watt can opener, but not a 1200 watt coffee pot and a 1500 watt microwave oven.

https://www.google.com/search?rlz=1...34IThAhXsN30KHcmzAUIQBQgrKAA&biw=1600&bih=789


----------



## ics2017 (Mar 31, 2019)

Another thing to make certain of is that the wiring to that outlet is all good. If there is a short or high resistance in that circuit, then that could be tripping the breaker that typically wouldn’t be. You definitely don’t want to keep replacing your breakers with higher amperage breakers until they quit flipping. Because that could be be masking a bigger problem perhaps with wiring that could even be dangerous. Not trying to worry you, but it’s a possibility!


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

2000W will draw 16 Amps when operating. You need your press on it's own outlet, with it's own breaker, and the house and press wiring must be capable of withstanding that current for long periods, otherwise you may end up with a house fire.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

a dedicated 20amp would suffice (12/2 wiring),
but a sub-panel for your setup would be optimal


----------



## gulfsidebill (Feb 28, 2019)

Call an electrician before you burn your dwelling down!
Speaking from 45+ years of experience. Good Luck and Keep On Pressing!


----------



## gardenhillemb (Oct 29, 2015)

If your house runs at 120V you will pull 16.6 amps. If your house runs at 110V you pull 18.2 amps. Both of these are over the load rating of 80% for circuit sizing (see Binki above). You need to put in a dedicated 30 amp circuit with using 10/2 with a ground.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

actually nec code for resistance loads (heat-presses) is 125% of breaker rating, not 80%
so 20 amp on 12/2 wire is well within code (regular 12/2 has a ground wire,
but if you are running 240v baseboard heaters only on the circuit you can get special 12/2 without the ground)


----------

